# Motta Frothing Jugs on Offer!!!



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Motta frothing jugs are now on *OFFER!!!*

Order now to get them before Christmas.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Barista%20Tools/Frothing%20Jugs


----------

